# Problems with cricks



## Mantida (Apr 15, 2008)

I've been having trouble with crickets lately. Within 1-2 weeks, at least 1/4 of them die on me. I find their little bodies dried and shrivelled up. What is causing this? Must be some of the conditions I'm keeping them in, but I can't figure anything out. They are kept at 76-82 degrees, while humidity is usually 45-50% in the room they're in. They're small sized, 1/4-1/2 inch sized crix, usually 4 dozen kept in a Kritter Keeper with oats as a substrate and freeze-dried bloodworms as a protein base. I water them (paper towel) usually every other day, so they have plenty of moisture.

I get them from our local Petco, which seems to supply good crickets: usually when I buy their crickets many molt within 24 hours of the purchase and don't eat right when I place them in their new container.

Does anyone know what's going on with these cricks? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Apr 16, 2008)

Basically I think it is the ###### conditions pet stores often keep them in before you get them. Most places seem to do little more than toss in a few pieces of potato, if that. I am not surprised if I loose 1/2 my population at times within the first week or two of getting them. Usually after the first week the deaths slowly roll to a stop as the healthier crickets able to cope adapt and start to thrive.

Only questions I would ask is do they have a set water container in there to drink out of? You mention misting a papertowel but I'm not sure if that means it is covered with enough water so they can properly drink.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 16, 2008)

2 month ago all mine where dieing..i was feeding them on cat food and spraying with water..it was bugging me.rob told me to use crushed up weeterbix and apple slices..since i been doing that i havent had a single 1 die on me.


----------



## Malnra (Apr 16, 2008)

on the occasion i have purchased crickets from the pet store they have been starving. i put in fish food flakes and they swarmed the pile and ate it all. i also do not (usually) feed any crickets i get in to my mantis for a couple days after they arrive to give the weak ones time to die out.

i have had great luck with petco crickets ordered online .. the shipping is *VERY* reasonable and they seem more healthy than the ones i have gotten from the local pet store.

i once ordered the pinheads and they were killed by moisture since it was so cold and they put in (in my opinion) too many heat packs, petco sent out replacements asap at no charge.

until i locate a place that is less expensive, or find that petco crickers ordered over the net are a problem, i plan to keep using them.


----------



## desana (May 14, 2008)

make sure they have plenty of ventilation, the food i give them is called bug grub i think its relatively new, i also give them tropical fish flake (full of vitamins).. i think the key to keeping them alive is mainly fluid i give mine bug gel its great just put some in a plastic bottle cap put it in with the crix leave it for a couple o days then replace it, its great no mess. ive bought micro crix and they live until adult hopes this helps......


----------



## Rick (May 14, 2008)

I think it is the place you're getting them from. Get them from a reputable online dealer. I have found that store bought crickets are no good. I just put mine in a tub with egg crates and oatmeal as a substrate. Every other day I throw in some leafy greens and dry cat food and that is it. I don't even give them water. They mature and die of old age if I don't use them all up.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 14, 2008)

they really shouldn't of died like that. I don't know what is wrong with em either, I just brought the 3/4" and they died really quick, but that was from overcrowding I think. I give mine water on the humidity sponges in a little cup. They get plenty of water this way and they don't drown. I get extras at my pet store and they are ok, but not all stores take care of them. ps I order mine from Grubco.


----------



## Birdfly (May 15, 2008)

Crickets drop like flies in a moist environment and also become more dangerous to feed to mantids.

The feeders we use really need a dry environment, moisture is best administered through cabbage leaf or non watery greens, you could put a real small piece of apple in a small little plastic lid to stop the juice leaking into there sub/medium and damping it up


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 15, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea to me, the apple I mean!


----------



## OGIGA (May 15, 2008)

Birdfly said:


> Crickets drop like flies in a moist environment and also become more dangerous to feed to mantids.The feeders we use really need a dry environment, moisture is best administered through cabbage leaf or non watery greens, you could put a real small piece of apple in a small little plastic lid to stop the juice leaking into there sub/medium and damping it up


Oh dear, I'll have to remember that then.


----------



## matt020593 (May 15, 2008)

Fish food is a great gut loader for crickets (its all the nutrients fish need so it must be good!). A few bits of apple and some fish food and they should be fine.

Matt


----------

